# All around help



## danielson2047 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello, all. I've been golfing for a couple months now and have a few issues. I'm pulling my long irons to the left big time (righty). There going perfectly high and straight, just to the left. Should i move my right hand counter-clockwise, or maybe open my stance? My driver needs work also. Sometimes i'll hit it beautifully, but most of the time it goes along the ground and to the left, I think both of these might be my grip, advice please???


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

It would be worth checking your grip, make sure that you dont grip the club to strong (being too far around the side of the grip, clockwise).

Also worth checking your ball position, for the long irons and driver the ball wants to be almost on your front foot - big toe.

The pull you are describing could be from your swing path, generating too much draw spin on the ball.

When you hit your driver are you trying to put the ball into orbit? Make sure you make a consistent swing, and hitting the ball on the up.

There are a few things worth looking at, depending on your individual problems - it would be hard to diagnose what you are doing from here.



danielson2047 said:


> Hello, all. I've been golfing for a couple months now and have a few issues. I'm pulling my long irons to the left big time (righty). There going perfectly high and straight, just to the left. Should i move my right hand counter-clockwise, or maybe open my stance? My driver needs work also. Sometimes i'll hit it beautifully, but most of the time it goes along the ground and to the left, I think both of these might be my grip, advice please???


----------

